# I'm pretty sure Matt Gore never sleeps.



## kentuckiense (Dec 14, 2006)

This scenario happens a lot:

-It's about 2 or 3 a.m. and I'm talking to Matt on instant messenger. I have class in the morning, so I call it a night and get some sleep.

-I wake up at 7 a.m. for my lovely Organic Chemistry II class, and guess what! Matt Gore is still online.

Can anyone confirm or deny that Mr. Gore does not sleep?

I also heard that he is 8 feet tall.

Discuss.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe Matt is really a team of secret agents?
or
Maybe he is really an orchid, they don't sleep you know.


----------



## Equestris (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll have to admit that I have seen Matt online at the darnedest times. But you know how they say horses can sleep standing up? Could be Matt has mastered the art of snoozing at the ole keyboard!


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, everyone's up now. 
I have to get up early - two tours, starting at 8. 

Honestly, I always think I'm missing out when I wake up and y'all are online at this crazy hour....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2006)

You know you were up watching 'The Lost Room'.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 14, 2006)

NYEric said:


> You know you were up watching 'The Lost Room'.



Guilty. I thought it was pretty good.

Jon


----------



## Wogga (Dec 14, 2006)

Did I ever tell you about the time Bill Brasky, er... Matt Gore took me out to go get a drink with him? We go off looking for a bar and we can't find one. Finally Gore takes me to a vacant lot and says, 'Here we are.' We sat there for a year and a half — until sure enough, someone constructs a bar around us. Well, the day they opened we ordered a shot, drank it, and then burned the place to the ground. Gore yelled over the roar of the flames, 'Always leave things the way you found 'em!

We once had a bachelor party for Gore. He ate the entire cake before we could tell him there was a stripper in it.

I once saw him scissor-kick Angela Lansbury

Gore's family crest is a picture of a barracuda eating Neil Armstrong.

I heard his tears can cure cancer, too bad he never cries.

Matt Gore doesnt sleep, he waits.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 14, 2006)

Last semester, it was early May I think(finals were coming up), I was at the library all day and well into the evening. It's about 10 or 10:30 when I finally came home. I walked the half mile to my apartment and climbed the two flights of stairs to my door.. I opened the door and there was Matt Gore making love to my girlfriend. He had three glowsticks taped to his head like he was a triceratops. He looked at me and roared. It was probably the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 14, 2006)

Before going to sleep, the boogie man checks his closet for Matt Gore.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 14, 2006)

Wogga said:


> Matt Gore doesnt sleep, he waits.



I'm not sure why, but I can't stop laughing when I read this.:rollhappy: 

Jon


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the direction this thread is headed.


----------



## Wogga (Dec 14, 2006)

Matt Gore is so fast he can run around the earth and punch himself in the back of the head.

Matt Gore is the reason waldo is hiding.

Matt Gore can slam a revolving door. Ive seen it. It was mindblowing.

When Matt Gore does a pushup, hes not pushing his body up, hes pushing the Earth down. Thats why we have earthquakes.

On the 8th day, God created Matt Gore. On the 9th day, Matt Gore beat God in an armwrestling competition, and inherited the title. He is still the reigning champ.


----------



## Equestris (Dec 14, 2006)

And in orchid growing? Matt Gore can grow anything. New slipper species seek HIM out! Complex paphs cower in shame.


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2006)

He can turn uniflorals into multiflorals with a wiggle of his finger.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2006)

This stuff is so funny I don't think Matt could ever respond!!

Now he's an urban legend


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2006)

Rick said:


> Now he's an urban legend




No. It's all true. I know it to be so. 


(Rick is a tyrant and a blasphemist!)


----------



## Equestris (Dec 14, 2006)

...And of course, you've heard the new theory about how Matt Gore's blushing probably causes global warming? ;-)


----------



## gonewild (Dec 14, 2006)

Equestris said:


> ...And of course, you've heard the new theory about how Matt Gore's blushing probably causes global warming? ;-)



That's not how I heard Matt blew the hole in the ozone layer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2006)

Matt, whatever did you do to deserve all this???


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 14, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Matt, whatever did you do to deserve all this???


Well, maybe it was that time that Matt rushed into a burning orphanage and saved all those kids. After he dusted the soot off the last one, he and Hulk Hogan hopped onto their Harleys and rode off into the sunset. I'm quite sure I saw the silhouette of them high-fiving.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2006)

I think Matt must be sleeping right now....or in shock. :rollhappy:


----------



## Equestris (Dec 14, 2006)

Wendy said:


> I think Matt must be sleeping right now....or in shock. :rollhappy:



Nope, I see that he's at his post; online as always! Atta boy Matt!


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2006)

Still, even now, after all this...online and watching...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe he made the same mistake I made and bought the first two seasons of House and can't resist watching just...one...more...

Jon


----------



## Barbara (Dec 15, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Maybe he made the same mistake I made and bought the first two seasons of House and can't resist watching just...one...more...
> 
> Jon



:rollhappy: House, yes that must be it. It's all Hugh Laurie's fault!


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2006)

This is all just giving me goosebumps.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2006)

Matt is SYLAR


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe he is actually a Cylon... Maybe there are a few dozen of him


----------



## Equestris (Dec 15, 2006)

The intense young man stood watching the sunset over the mountains of Rocky Mountain National Park which he could see from his vantage point in Fort Collins. His demeanor was proud; stubborn—but a careful observer might detect just a bit of weariness. He stood with his face to the cold wind; his Fabio-esque hair flying free. It was not easy to be Matt Gore; but most people didn’t realize just the price that he paid.

As he reflected, he thought of how the cold wind was a metaphor for his life, for his crusade. How lonely it was! But if he didn’t do it, who would? _Someone _needed to face the cold winds of the Internet. _Someone _needed to stay vigilant. 

Sure, let them snicker at Slipper Talk! They could never understand his zeal; his mission! How could they know of all those depending on him? The orphans, the rare orchids, the misunderstood girlfriends! 

His chiseled features caught the last light of the day as he donned his light tube headdress. Soon it would be night, and the battle would begin in earnest. When others were sleeping, why that was when he was most needed! A few scars spoke of the battles he had already been in. The determined glint still lit his eyes. Yes, let them laugh; there was still a job to be done. It was not easy to be an Internet legend. It was not easy to be Matt Gore.


----------



## Wogga (Dec 15, 2006)

I remember one time i got caught in the ultimate battle of ultimate destiny. all of a sudden, mr rogers roundhouse kicked godzilla, and was shortly thereafter dealt a mean load of shaq fu. shag was quickly beheaded/bespined by chuck norris, who proceeded to sip the marrow from shaqs spinal chord. all who witnessed thought the violence was over...
That was of course, until Matt Gore rode in. He said unto Chuck Norris - 

"Norris!! The day has come! You must die, for I ALONE am best!"
Noone survived the ensuing aftermath. It was said that the shockwaves produced by the punches were equivalent to that of 50 atomic bombs all at once. In the end, nothing remained but the roaches, out of which Matt Gore shortly made a delicious chocolate fondue. After this, he hopped upon his faithful steed, Babe the blue tyrannosaurus, sparked up a bowl, and could be heard for miles to proclaim
"I am Matt Gore... HEAR ME ROAR!!!"
They say whatever survived the ultimate battle of ultimate destiny was destroyed by the shockwaves of Matt's voice rumbling through the mountains. This is also why Mt. St. Helen's blew up - the seizmic vibrations were that powerful.

Matt later said in an interview that it reminded him of when he was in the soviet union. He got into a staring contest with the Berlin Wall, and actually stared it down. The Germans to this day celebrate the anniversary of that day as their independence day.

The birthmark on Gorbachev's head is actually a stain. When Matt Gore met him, and scared him into disbanding the USSR, in victory Matt dropped a Cleveland Steamer right on Gorbachev's head, and that is the permanent stain that it left. Gorbachev says he LOVED it.


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2006)

Gorby always was sick that way.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2006)

Equestris said:


> The intense young man stood watching the sunset over the mountains of Rocky Mountain National Park which he could see from his vantage point in Fort Collins. His demeanor was proud; stubborn—but a careful observer might detect just a bit of weariness. He stood with his face to the cold wind; his Fabio-esque hair flying free. It was not easy to be Matt Gore; but most people didn’t realize just the price that he paid.
> 
> As he reflected, he thought of how the cold wind was a metaphor for his life, for his crusade. How lonely it was! But if he didn’t do it, who would? _Someone _needed to face the cold winds of the Internet. _Someone _needed to stay vigilant.
> 
> ...



Wowww!! You should be a professional romance novelist. Do one with me in it:clap: :clap:


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2006)

Uh. Bad news. His site's down. My faith is shaken.


----------



## Wogga (Dec 15, 2006)

The site is only down because Matt Gore spent too much time online, and his radioactive aura fried the server. 

Matt Gore is so strong he can make a weight that even God cant lift, then he lifts it.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I'm somewhat relieved to see that this thread has died down, though it was pretty funny for a while  

Now, I get to tell you a little bit of the truth about myself. So, here goes. Zach was right, at least in part. I've been a chronic insomniac since I was about 8 years old. It comes and goes, so sometimes I get plenty of sleep, and then there are weeks like this one when I don't get much sleep and end up getting a little cranky. Even on good nights, I like to sleep about 6 or 7 hours a night. Let me tell you, my SO loves my sleeping habits. :|

However, I'm not 8 feet tall. Zach was wrong about that. I'm just a hair over 6 feet tall... but I'm thin so people sometimes think I'm taller than I am.

Equestris' post reminded me of this photo of myself, and also reminded me that I've never posted a photo of myself, so I might as well put a face to my name. 







This is a photo that my housemate took of me about a month after I moved to Fort Collins, 3 years ago. Looking out over the foothills, as equestris said 

And since you can't see much of my face, here's one that my SO took of me last year for my season pass for Winter-Park/Copper Mountain ski areas. I was only 30 then; I just turned 31 in November.






I hope that this puts to rest any crazy ideas that you may have picked up about me from this thread  

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2006)

How long did it take you to dig that lake? It's very nice.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2006)

You know Matt's server melted down and he got pretty cranky and now Mt. St. Helens is melting down and what's next?


----------



## Heather (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark said:


> How long did it take you to dig that lake? It's very nice.



LOL!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark said:


> How long did it take you to dig that lake? It's very nice.



Dude, he didn't have to dig it. He just told the mountains to move over, and the water filled in the hole.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't act like you thought it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Equestris (Dec 20, 2006)

Gee Matt, you had to go and fling out fresh meat; what were you thinking?? LOL

(Have to admit my account was right on the money. You'll have to show us your head dress.)


----------



## Wogga (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt - can we start a PS contest with pictures of you?

Ive got a good idea for one of the ones i saw of you.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2006)

Ah and finally a picture to a name!


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2006)

Equestris said:


> (Have to admit my account was right on the money. You'll have to show us your head dress.)



That was totally awsome!! Great job:clap:


----------



## bwester (Dec 24, 2006)

Matt Gore uses a night light. Not because he is afraid of the dark, but because the dark is afraid of him.


----------

